

Interaction Rituals and the New Electronic Media (2011) - kbooking
http://sociological-eye.blogspot.com/2011/01/interaction-rituals-and-new-electronic.html

======
walterbell
Thanks for the pointer to "interaction ritual" theory, which could be related
with:

• Time-oriented Art — poetry, music, film, dance, theatre

• John Lilly's research with dolphins, leading to the "Lilly Wave" carrier
frequency

• Haptic technology, e.g. Apple Watch mediated pulse sensor/actuator

• Resonance from wind stimulus, e.g. Tacoma Narrows bridge collapse,
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XggxeuFDaDU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XggxeuFDaDU)

